# okaloosa - what to expect???



## monsterflat (Mar 29, 2008)

I will be down at the okaloosa pier in mid-August. What fish will be in at that time? I know the spanish are out but I think kings are in that time of year. Is shark fishing at night a good idea? Let me know if you have some suggestions. Also, can you recommend any other good piers within about 5 miles? Thanks for the help y'all.


----------



## chirc (Feb 20, 2008)

You can still catch Kings, occasional Spanish, Tarpon should still be around, Bonito probably. Reds have been hitting good lately, not sure if they will still be around.

Shark fishing(targeting) is not allowed on the pier, but if you happen to hook one up bottom fishing oh well.

There are no other piers unless you go to Pensacola or Panama City. We do have the jetties that lots of folks fish off of and the bridges. East side jetty is easier to get to. West side jetty is a hike.

Good Luck!!


----------

